# newbie - how to know whether an altima is ge/gxe/se/gle?



## kamaraju (Jul 26, 2004)

Hi all, I found myself clueless when one of my friends asked me how to determine if a Nissan Altima with a given year (say 2001) is GE/GXE/SE/GLE? Can it be determined from VIN number? If not, what is the authoritative source which confirms it?

The emblems at the rear are not authoritative. One can have an emblem saying GXE when the car is GE right?

thanks in advance
raju


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

hmm, im not an expert in 2nd gen badging and trim levels, but on a first gen, 93-97.5, se's had side skirts, fogs, sunroofs, different wood trim, washer level light, spoiler and 4 wheel discs. it also had slightly bigger sway bars and a slightly lower stance along with much sportier seats. all of the other trims were more or less a combination of all of those with the gxe, i beleive, having all of them as well, except for the seats and the suspension differences.


----------



## linn69187 (Aug 5, 2004)

*Model Differences*

Try this website out, it talks about year to year changes in altimas.

http://auto.consumerguide.com/auto/used/reviews/full/index.cfm/id/2329

-Linn


----------

